# Ttc #4



## suesue

I'm trying for baby number 4 anyone else x


----------



## suesue

Anyone !


----------



## nicole3108

I am, my kids are 4,2 and 10 months. How long have you been trying?


----------



## Tasha

Hey, I am TTC my 4th with me (I have three with me already but also two stillbirths and many miscarriages).

How are you doing?


----------



## suesue

My children are 8,5 and my youngest just turned 1 this is my first month trying for #4 x how long have you being trying ?


----------



## Tasha

Nice ages. Mine are nine, almost eight and five. The girls who were born sleeping are six and two. I've been trying since August 2008 but had fourteen miscarriages and a stillbirth in that time. What about you?


----------



## suesue

I'm sorry for your losses tasha.


----------



## CountrymomWV

TTC #4 here. :) On our second month of trying.


----------



## nicole3108

tasha: I'm so sorry, that's just awful. Where are you in your cycle? I remember seeing you on here before. I hope you get your bfp very soon!

countrymom:when do you start testing?

suesue: Did you already ovulate this cycle

does anyone have a chart on fertility friend?

I am still waiting to ovulate 11 months pp so just not preventing for 11 months but we're dtd at least every other day the last few months. I got pregnant with my daughter before I got my period back after my son so I'm hoping for that again but not expecting it. I got a nearly positive opk last Sunday but I don't know if I ov'd or not.


----------



## YorkshireGirl

Hi everyone. I too am ttc #4 xx


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Hey everyone. I'm NTNP but I suppose deep down if I'm honest, its more like TTC for number 4 :haha:

This is the first month. And I guess I'm officially in the TWW! 

I have Henry who is 3.5 years old and non-identical twin girls Liliah and Tallulah who are 22 months old. 

Lots of luck to everyone x


----------



## YorkshireGirl

henrysmumkaz said:


> Hey everyone. I'm NTNP but I suppose deep down if I'm honest, its more like TTC for number 4 :haha:
> 
> This is the first month. And I guess I'm officially in the TWW!
> 
> I have Henry who is 3.5 years old and non-identical twin girls Liliah and Tallulah who are 22 months old.
> 
> Lots of luck to everyone x

Hi & welcome :)


----------



## suesue

I'm out this month ! How about everyone else any bfp ? X


----------



## Tasha

Im out to, but had some fab news from the hospital so not too bothered x


----------



## suesue

That's good tasha x


----------



## nicole3108

That's good you got good news! Are you trying again this cycle?


----------



## suesue

Any luck this month lady's ? I'm 10 days late but still bfn.


----------



## Tasha

Oh no, are you sure of when you ovulated?

I am just coming up to ovulation time


----------



## proud mummy

Hi all I'm also ttc no 4....I have 3 boys aged 5, 3 and 1.

I'm currently on cd 40 and have irregular cycles have no idea when I'm ovulating. I think I am late. Tested 3 days ago and was bfn. 
How is everyone getting on?


----------

